# Original Aurora Confederate Raider Completed



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

I was able to finish the Confederate Raider this weekend. It's really a terrific old model. Lots of work, approx 140 hours. Many thanks to Randy (buzzconroy) for the encouraging words and tips!!! It was well worth the effort!! - Denis


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Oooh,oooh ooooh,so nice.Real good choice of colors and nicely photographed if I might say so.Can hardly wait for Moebius to issue the same kit.North versus South if two kits were placed face to face and uniforms painted accordingly.Perhaps the sword arm being repositioned for one of the two figures would be sufficient.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Very nice! Now when they repop the kit, I'll do it. But I'm not touching my boxed original. It goes with my Apache Warrior! Yes, I'm a big Aurora collector (nut). But very nice work on him.

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy! :dude:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks terrific! Like I'm really there!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Beutiful work dklange! Nice and crisp!
Colors are spot on!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Outstanding!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great kit, great work, it's always nice to see one of the rare 1950's Famous Fighters kits.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Great clean work Denis, glad you work out the bumps, not a kit for the faint of heart, alignment of the stirrups and reins can be a bear, bet it looks magnificent in your showcase, thanks for posting.

Randy


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

So is someone going to do a Teddy Roosevelt conversion for this? I'm thinking Night at the Museum here...


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the great comments!! It does look very cool in my showcase and is definitely my favorite!!! - Denis


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Nicely done, Denis! What a cool kit.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Does anyone know when the repop is coming out? I would love to do this kit. Also would love to see the Apache Warrior come out too!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

mrmurph said:


> Nicely done, Denis! What a cool kit.


Thanks, Mrmurph!!



Chinxy said:


> Does anyone know when the repop is coming out? I would love to do this kit. Also would love to see the Apache Warrior come out too!


Chinxy, I believe it is due out in the first half of 2010, the mockup is complete, but, haven't heard a delivery date.

- Denis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent work Denis!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I'd love to find an original for my own shelf!

Chris.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Nicely done, Denis! Yours and Randys build-ups are really making me excited for the Moebius kit to come out!


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

very clean what a GREAT BUILD


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Great job, Denis!! I, too, am looking forward to this being re-issued!!

Wayne


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for your kind comments!! It's a great kit and really looks cool when finished!! - Denis


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Awesome Job!!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Very Cool Denis :thumbsup:
Excellent job on an excellent model:thumbsup:
(the other Denis)
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks guys!!!

I thought I was the "other" Denis!!!

- Denis


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Awesome job!! When this kit is re-issued, I am making a Planet of the Apes Gorilla out of him!!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks, Mitchellmania!! Once this is reissued, and it's affordable, I think we'll see some very cool modifications. - Denis


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Very nicely done, indeed! Super clean, excellent color scheme; that horse is a beauty!


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

One of the kits I never had. Your work is inspiring. Great job. Thanks for sharing. And now I learn from this thread a remake of this kit is coming out? This is such good news!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks, Phantom11 and Aurora Fan!! I really appreciate the very kind comments!! - Denis


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

dklange said:


> I was able to finish the Confederate Raider this weekend. It's really a terrific old model. Lots of work, approx 140 hours. Many thanks to Randy (buzzconroy) for the encouraging words and tips!!! It was well worth the effort!! - Denis


I just got my moebius kit. it is huge. how did you do the yellow trim on saddle and the arms. Did you freehand it. Any painting or assembling tips would be greatly appreciated


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes, large kit packed with yummy plastic. Here a few crude OOB pics. I don't want to take them out of the bags yet, as then I will have to start the build. Whoo-Nellie!!:0 (Congrats to Denis K Lange on the beauty BU and instructions).


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

That's beautiful build Denis! Very crisp colours. I love the socks on the horse. That's a difficult effect to achieve without overdoing it.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Forgot to add that there is a concise history of the Aurora figure phenomenon of the 50's and 60's as well as a heritage of the horse figure from Gold Knight onward included on the instruction sheet. Very nice touch.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

I really enjoyed the Aurora "story," though I was afraid to remove anything but the instructions from the box, figuring I couldn't get all the bags back in again. It is indeed a beautiful kit.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

jaws62666 said:


> I just got my moebius kit. it is huge. how did you do the yellow trim on saddle and the arms. Did you freehand it. Any painting or assembling tips would be greatly appreciated


Thanks for the very kind comments!!

Jaws - I did freehand the yellow on both areas. On the saddle blanket I sprayed the yellow first and then hand brushed the blue. Once that was dry I sprayed the same color of blue thinned way down like a wash over the yellow to tone it down. Randy "Buzzconroy" did a nice wip on this kit here... http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=269823

I was very excited when Frank offered me the opportunity to do the box art and instruction sheet. It was really cool to recreate a piece of modeling history!!

Enjoy building this beautiful kit... it takes some patience, but is very cool when completed!!

- Denis


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Somehow I missed this when you first posted it. But kudos Denis on an excellent paint job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Yep, you can freehand the stripes and borders on the uniform and saddle blanket pretty easily. It's a few years since I painted mine but I remember that when I researched the uniform details (very complicated, with very few consistent rules - some Confenderates even wore blue and some Union troops wore grey) the tunic sleeves should have gold braid, not yellow.


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Beautiful work.....

Now to my question and rant...I know Zorro will rake me over the flames.

Did the original not come with a base?

Can´t Moebius throw a base in there? I never buy kits if they don´t have bases.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

The base has four legs. It's a horse.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

The 2-part base from either the Prehistoric Scenes Styracosaurus or Triceratops is ideal for the Confederate Raider. You can probably find one one of the Revell reissues cheaply at the moment and buy it just for a good base for the Raider.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Excellent work!


----------

